# A shorn bear



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s been again for his bath and close trim 

And I’m not going to put a photo on

When he eventually gets back 

Short legs and all that

I was hurt to the core :grin2:

I think>

I’m wondering about his yeti feet , did she manage to trim those great hairy paws ?

Last time she said he tried to nip her 

And she told him off 

They sop up water like a sponge 

Tomorrow his booster and he’s ready for off on his travels 

No longer my long haired beauty 

But he can swim and dries quickly and is cool 

MHome friendly 

Well at least coat wise >

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well go on then

His yeti paws are clipped


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s beautiful 

If only we could trust him 

Introduced he’s a baby 

In the van and garden he’s on guard

Out he’s Ok if he’s running with the bike or walking 

But we’d never stop for a wine or coffee 

Because he is totally on guard in those circumstances 

And we haven’t a clue why 

He’s Ten so I doubt we will change him now

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s a long haired German shepherd

His coat is flowing and long, magnificent 

But we can no longer deal with it 

And he loves to swim 

Long haired, swimming,MHome ...

It doesn’t work 

So he’s clipped to a bear 

And I think he looks cute 

And as he emerges from the water, short clipped 

We’re are so grateful 

As we need to share a MHome


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bless him, Sandra. All dogs' feet are very sensitive areas. I expect the groomer knows this 
Also, from an emotional point of view, a dog without feet is useless and vulnerable so they can be very worried about trusting anyone with them. A dog in a dog fight will keep its feet well away from its opponents jaws 

Will he be good at the vet's ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He was fine Pat, just a booster 

The vet says he’s in excellent condition, heart and lungs strong 

Was surprised he’s over 10 years old 

Don’t think he even knew he has lost a good part of his intestines 

He’s lost about 5 kilos over the year, now just over 45 kilos 

But as the vet says he feels firm and strong , I’ve reduced his rice by about 4 oz a day but kept his chicken and veg the same 

Now if only it was me loosing weight :grin2:

Never mind that tricycle may well make the difference when I find one 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps I fiddle with his feet to annoy him >

He goes to nip me but thinks better of it

Can be a problem if he hurts his pads as he will allow no one near 

He’s the only one of our long line of GS to have this foot fetish

Sandra


----------

